# Kein Ton bei Medienquelle (Video)



## LogischMax (Nov 21, 2020)

Hi,
Ich habe eine Problem mit dem Ton der Medienquelle. Es kommt einfach keiner raus haha. Das video was ich reingemacht habe hat aber Ton. Auf dem Forum steht irgendwas von Monotoring aber das gibt es bei mir nicht. Bitte um schnelle Antwort ist für schulprojekt. Lg Max


----------



## Miflo (Feb 22, 2021)

Hi, bin Anfänger und dankbar für jede Hilfe. 
Ich hatte ähnliches Problem mit der Medienquelle (Audiofile). Ich bin dann bei den erweiterten Audioeinstellungen  bei Audio-Monitoring  auf "Monitor und Ausgabe" gegangen. Dann konnte ich die Musik hören. Wenn ich aber auf eine andere Szene gewechselt habe und dann wieder retour, wurde zwar der Musikpegel angezeigt, aber die Musik spielte nicht. Ich musste wieder in die erweiterten Audioeinstellungen gehen, dort war zwar "Monitor und Ausgabe" eingestellt, aber das musste ich nochmals anklicken, dann hat es wieder funktioniert.

Gibt es da noch andere Einstellungen?

Vielen Dank!


----------



## koala (Feb 23, 2021)

Medienquellen sind in einer Szene verankert. Die erweiterten Audioeinstellungen speichern für die globalen Audio Quellen die Angaben global für alle Szenen, aber für die szenespezifischen Quellen werden die Einstellungen dort pro Szene gespeichert. Hast du eine Medienquelle zu mehreren Szenen hinzugefügt, kannst bzw. musst du sie dort deshalb für jede Szene einzeln konfigurieren.
Das monitoring ist übrigens nur für kurz mal lokal zum checken gedacht, dass auch wirklich Ton da ist. Ausgegeben in deinen Stream oder in deine Aufnahme wird sie auch ohne monitoring. Das ausgeben auf den Stream/Aufnahme wird mit "Ausgabe" bezeichnet. Das würdest du hören, wenn du deinen Stream mal selbst anschauen/abhören würdest.


----------



## Miflo (Feb 28, 2021)

Vielen Dank. Ich habe nur eine Szene mit Musik. Und ich will das in Zoom ausgeben. Ob Zoom (via virtuelles Kabel) oder nicht - die Musik sehe ich zwar im OBS Audio-Mixer als Pegelausschlag, aber hören kann ich sie nicht (also auch nicht in Zoom). Nur wenn ich, wie oben beschrieben die Einstellungen ändere. Eigentlich will ich, dass ich immer, wenn ich die Szene mit der Musik auswähle, die Musik zu spielen beginnt (ich habe hier noch einen Timer und Text für Pausen). Aber vielleicht muss ich wie cyclemat geschrieben hat, noch den voicemeter nehmen. Davor bin ich noch zurückgeschreckt, da wieder neue Software ...


----------



## banjogit (Mar 21, 2021)

Ich habe dasselbe Problem wie Miflo. Wenn ich die Szene wechsle, und dann zurück auf die Szene mit dem Audiofile sehe ich zwar den Ausschlag - höre aber nichts. Erst wieder in die "erweiterten Audioeinstellungen" und dann nochmal anklicken damit der Ton da ist. Das geht natürlich überhaupt nicht. Gibt es denn keine Erklärung dafür?

Und wenn ich in derselben Szene bleibe, das Audio läuft und ich es höre, dann Medium stoppen, dann Medium neu starten - ist das Audio plötzlich stumm.


----------



## banjogit (Mar 21, 2021)

...also bin selbst draufgekommen. Drecks-OBS kommt mit mp3-Files nicht klar. Man muss wav-Dateien verwenden, dann klappt es. 
Welch Schwachsinn...


----------

